# Measure 30 PQRI reporting



## missyah20 (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello All,  
  I am trying to understand this measure and it seems that the more that I read over everything the more confused I get.  I see in the denominator section of the measure descriptions it listed the anesthesia codes that would be affected. In an asterisk section it states, "Anesthesia services included in denominator are associated with some surgical procedures for which prophylactic parenteral antiobiotics may not be indicated.  Clinicians should report 4047F-8P for those instances in which anesthesia services are provided but not associated with surgical procedures for which prophylactic parenteral antiobitics are indicated."  

So would we be reporting a PQRI code for any procedure done that would have one of the listed anesthesia codes??? 

Is there a list of surgical procedure codes to cross-reference with this? 

Thanks!!!


----------



## EllieAnn (Nov 11, 2010)

I believe what they are saying is in some cases where you might normally see antibiotics given for instance for 00910, you may have cases where it is not indicated, or no documentation of an order for antibiotics. For this situation you would use PQRI code 
4047F-8P.

Ellie-Ann Marchese, CCS-P, CANPC


----------

